# my puppy wets her bed...



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

My puppy is 14 weeks old and has recently started wetting her bed at night. We have had her for 3 weeks and the first 2 weeks she did not have any accidents at night, then all of sudden she has started wetting in her bed at night. Nothing has changed in her routine and she is not waking up as far as we know crying to be let out so we are unsure what time of night she is having these accidents. She is not going any more often in the day so I do not think it is a urine infection. Any ideas.....


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

................................


----------



## jlballantyne (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the suggestion we did wash her bed and then spray it will a repellant that we got from the pet shop, we even washed out the crate with the stuff , it worked for 2 nights but she wet again last night... there is not really enough room in her crate to put paper and when we did try she chewed it all up!!!! made a right old mess lol


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

...............................


----------



## Sammysmum (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in the same boat! My little guy just peed his bed for the first time.
He's always peed outside fine and waited for me. I took to long this time I guess.
Good luck! Hope it all works out for the best


----------



## Sammysmum (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine just wet his bed too!
Your post brought me to the site! Thanks for that


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I would say the best thing to do is to get up during the night to take the dog out to toilet - if you start putting down papers and letting the puppy get used to going in the house it's going to take you so much longer to teach the pup to only go outside. 
At only 14 weeks it might just be too long for your puppy to hold it overnight every night.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i never had my pup in his crate over night, he probably wrongly slept in my bedroom , but the bonus of this was he used to wake me up to go to the toilet, at 10 weeks old he refused to use the newspaper so i had to take him out, 3 o'clock was his favourite time, i think we did this for about 6 weeks and then e started sleeping thru, blitz at 9 months old will now sleep 12 hours at night without getting up


----------



## Cazcol (Jun 13, 2012)

We never used pads or paper with our pup. He was crated overnight in our room and we would hear him cry if he needed a wee. His housetraining went so well and he is such a good boy, he has only had 2 accidents inside which were my fault as forgot to remind him to go out after playing 

Try the crate in your room and get up twice a night to take her out, which is what we did. Worked a treat!


Good luck


----------



## dukey101 (Jun 27, 2012)

I had the same problem. The best thing I done was let him have run of the kitchen so he didn't have to go in his bed if he needed to go, as someone said they will keep going there otherwise... Then we got up every 2-2:30 hours to let him wee outside.
If you are having really bad problems then put a puppy pad just on the outside of his create so he knows he can go out of the create. 

Try getting up threw the night, and letting him out. You may have a couple of days where you are just to late ( we had many lol ) then fingers crossed the bed stays dry  

Good luck  xx


----------

